# Mountain bike nickname generator



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Mine is "Fat Tire Flyer" if I use my legal name. It is "Count Huckula" if I put in the name that I go by. I think the first one is the more accurate of the two. Not that it is really all that accurate.

http://www.route66bicycles.com/generator.htm

I put in my wife's name, and it came back as "undefined" What a crappy nickname!


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

kinda akward typing in my name but hey whatever.

and my name was undefined too. what a rip


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*We're twins*

I put my full name in and got Count Huckula, tossed in my regularly used name and became Mud Blaster. Neither are very accurate.

Gotta dig up the old joke for discovering your porno name...


----------



## GusTopher (May 5, 2005)

I am Lieutenant Gonzo, ahthank you.


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks for the chuckle, from "Chainsmoker"


----------



## stavpal (Jul 12, 2004)

"No Brake Jake"


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 27, 2005)

Colonel Crank 

Pretty accurate!


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

Professor Pedals


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

"Dirt Boss"

--------------------


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

The Skid Kid!! 

Not really my style... but hey!  

Dave.


----------



## GusTopher (May 5, 2005)

If I use my shortened name "Kris" instead of "Kristopher" I am called Plate Dropper (whatever that is! LOL)


----------



## jberg01 (May 4, 2005)

I am "Hill Killer"


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

if i use my name, I get (am) _undefined_! hehe

now if I use my nickname when I was a kid, it's _Captain Crunch_

if I input my full name, it's _Singletrack Slayer_


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Low_Rider said:


> The Skid Kid!!


I am also the "Skid Kid". Dammit, I was hoping for "Hebrew Hammer"


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

GusTopher said:


> I am Lieutenant Gonzo, ahthank you.


So am I, humm?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Leg ripper offer*

My dog was "sergeant singletrack" and my wife was "Dirt Killer"


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

"sweaty nut sac" ?


----------



## tim_54321 (Dec 14, 2004)

"The Executioner"


----------



## MTB-5O (Mar 11, 2005)

Mine is, "Bomb Dropper"


----------



## OGDHr (Jan 13, 2004)

*not sure what I think of this one...*

mine came back as "Der Crankmeister"

Maybe I should move to one of those rural areas where there is more singletrack and mobile laboratories


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm "Terra Slammer". That isn't so bad.

So...have you guys ever seen the pimp-name generator? That is a fun site. It makes more sense though since it'll integrate some portion of your real name into your pimp name. I wish this site did that.

A couple of years ago the guy in my unit who updates our org-chart sent out the whole thing in pimp-name. Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

Shows Much Flex! How did it know?


----------



## Cycledelic (Oct 13, 2004)

Frozenspokes said:


> Mine is "Fat Tire Flyer" if I use my legal name.
> 
> Cool - I think this is the name of the first MTB Magazine, put together by Charlie Kelly.
> 
> How's this for weird - my name is Cycle Psycho! Pretty damn close to my MTBR handle...


----------



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sky Jacker


----------



## atvsmurf (Mar 9, 2005)

The Pain Train


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Frozenspokes said:


> Mine is "Fat Tire Flyer" if I use my legal name. It is "Count Huckula" if I put in the name that I go by. I think the first one is the more accurate of the two. Not that it is really all that accurate.
> 
> http://www.route66bicycles.com/generator.htm
> 
> I put in my wife's name, and it came back as "undefined" What a crappy nickname!


"The Executioner?!?!?" AAAHHHHH!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rkj__ said:


> "Dirt Boss"
> 
> --------------------


Mine too......


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

i'm Cycle Slayer.


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

this thread is too funny...

I came back as Sir Rides A Lot

My wife's asKnob Scorcher.....hmmmm I think I like that...if you know what I mean


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

I went to the Pimp name site and I am Crazy Eye D Flex

http://www.playerappreciate.com/pimphandle.asp


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

Bizango Fandango and Sir Rides Alot were the names I got


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

My bike: Vicious Air --- now which bike would it be? 
My wife's: King Knarly
Daughter 1 : Scooter
Daughter 2: Sergeant Singletrack
Our cat's (if she had a bike): Sir Hurt Locker


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

HAHAHA!

Mine is "Unstoppable Force"! Bow down lowley mortals...


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

With my legal name I'm "Rock Chomper". That sucks. If I use the name I go by, I'm "Ned Shred". Not much better. My friend had the best one- "Leg Ripper Offer".


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

<-------"Poser Disposer".

Indeed.


----------



## SeanL (May 4, 2005)

I am the "Hurt Enforcer", fear me.


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

Took a break from rebuilding the singlespeed.

Name = Bizango Fandango
Handle = Moto Stud
Wife's = Roost Tosser ( I wonder what she'll think of that )
Piss Off #28 = King Knarly
Pimp Name = Sheik Chollet Valentine

Back to the Bike.
Dan C.


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

Me:
Full Name = "The Manual Master"
Everyday Short Name = "Captain Crunch"

Fiance:
Full Name = "Crustius Maximus"
Short/Nickname = "Hill Killer" and "Rock Chomper"


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

RL name = Vicious Air
Nick here= Terra Slammer


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*Pimpafied*



ABQDave said:


> I went to the Pimp name site and I am Crazy Eye D Flex
> 
> http://www.playerappreciate.com/pimphandle.asp


I am Vicious D. W. Valentine, or Bishop Don T. Flow. I think the second one would work pretty well for my mountain bike name as well.

My wife came back as Sticky Fingers D. Large. Wow, that is WAAAAY off.

Good for a chuckle.


----------



## Bob the Wheelbuilder (Sep 21, 2003)

Mountain Mangler.


----------



## undertrained (Jan 12, 2004)

Style Man


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*I came up*

MTB Name: Sir Rides A Lot(What a rip, a repeat)
Pimpified: Devious Honey Stormcrowe Schizzle


Frozenspokes said:


> I am Vicious D. W. Valentine, or Bishop Don T. Flow. I think the second one would work pretty well for my mountain bike name as well.
> 
> My wife came back as Sticky Fingers D. Large. Wow, that is WAAAAY off.
> 
> Good for a chuckle.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

*Find your porn name*



STinGa said:


> I put my full name in and got Count Huckula, tossed in my regularly used name and became Mud Blaster. Neither are very accurate.
> 
> Gotta dig up the old joke for discovering your porno name...


The way I've always heard finding your porn name is to use the name of your family pet as the first name and the street you grew up on for the last name.

Sincerly, Buck Coronado


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Huh... If I use my real name it's "Sir Rides a Lot".... If I use the screen name I get "Air Fiend"

Neither are very fitting.


----------



## trickten (Sep 3, 2004)

Bike name: Rock Chomper
Pimpified name: Trick Magnet ivanic Valentine


----------



## Freakinout (Jun 13, 2005)

He Who Does Not Suck

I don't think the generator really knows me that well after all....


----------



## laivindil (Apr 3, 2005)

Terra Slammer. Not bad.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

"Big Boss Hoss". Heh.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

ScottW said:


> The way I've always heard finding your porn name is to use the name of your family pet as the first name and the street you grew up on for the last name.
> 
> Sincerly, Buck Coronado


Fluffy Grizzly Peak?


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Talk about BAD PORN NAMES!*

Pet's Name and Street for a porn name? Oh Lord, I'd be Hector Seth Ward and my wife would be Tubby Hackett! GROAN  


Drewdane said:


> Fluffy Grizzly Peak?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Put in my real name and got "Mountain Mangler, which is pretty cool and kinda applicable. Used my NIC and got back "Sky Jacker", don't really know what it merans and doesn't apply.


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

ScottW said:


> The way I've always heard finding your porn name is to use the name of your family pet as the first name and the street you grew up on for the last name.
> 
> Sincerly, Buck Coronado


Blackie Dalwood, oh baby, yes, YES


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

ABQDave said:


> I came back as Sir Rides A Lot


 Me too.


----------



## grumpstumper (Dec 22, 2004)

Cycledelic said:


> Frozenspokes said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is "Fat Tire Flyer" if I use my legal name.
> ...


----------



## Irish (Mar 30, 2005)

Colonel Crank with my real name, Sergeant Skillz with my screen name.


----------



## Psykosus (May 28, 2005)

real name: The Grim Ripper
nickname: Hell On Wheels


----------



## Big Willie (Jan 23, 2004)

*MTB name*

THE EXECUTIONER


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Real name = Granny Gear Guru
Mtbr handle = Style Man
Sons name = King Knarly


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

stormcrowe said:


> Pet's Name and Street for a porn name? Oh Lord, I'd be Hector Seth Ward and my wife would be Tubby Hackett! GROAN


I'd be Spicy Southside!

Yea, work it baybee


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Cool Pics!*

Hey Danimal! I like that animated pic in your gallery! What did you use, an MPEG? Do tell! I wouldn't mind setting up something like that myself!  


Danimal said:


> <-------"Poser Disposer".
> 
> Indeed.


----------



## SpecialBrew (Apr 4, 2005)

"Singletrack Slayer" and " Sir White Chocolate B. Skillz"

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Rampage (Apr 26, 2005)

*I got two...*

Depending on the spelling. One was Vicious Air, the other: The Hammer. Now I'm hoping this isn't some Freudian slip. Because, who wants vicious air only to come for the hammer. Bad combination I think!! LOL!


----------



## X-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

I came in as "manual master"... nothing could be further from the truth!


----------



## MPauB1386 (Jun 16, 2005)

im The Manual Master , of course...


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*That works.*



Drewdane said:


> Fluffy Grizzly Peak?


For a porn name, it's not bad.

Uh, you _do_ know what a "fluffer" is, don't you? If not, here 'tis: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Fluffer&f=1

fp


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Captain Climber, my wife is The Hammer. Neither are very appropriate right now. Maybe the mtb name generator has a sense of sarcasm.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Popular name*



stavpal said:


> "No Brake Jake"


It spit out "No Brake Jake" for me too.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

Tilford Killer......


Hey Mr. Tilford if you ever read this, all that I have to say is " BRING IT ON " !!!!!  



-Dude


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

log hopper


----------



## Cycledelic (Oct 13, 2004)

X-rider said:


> I came in as "manual master"... nothing could be further from the truth!


Wait... is that the porn name or the bike name


----------



## sstaurus (Jan 18, 2004)

"Big Ring Blaster"


----------



## Tig (Mar 17, 2004)

Full name= *Sir Hurt Locker* (that's been accurate with my recent crashing trend)

Short name= *Dirt King* (sounds like a vacuum cleaner name)

Nickname= *Dirt Deviant*


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Jan 22, 2004)

i hope none of you guys are named matt harold.
har har


----------



## KuNgFuDeViL (Jul 25, 2004)

I got "Traction Master" for the bike one obviously.

At the pimp handle site it gave me "Bishop Don Ascher Luthor". Interesting, that is my only reaction to that one. I hit it a couple times out of curiousity after I posted this and I got a pimp handle I like. Big Playah Ascher Clinton. How is that? Now I just need to get me some flashy pimp clothes, a chalice, and a walking stick with some bling. awww yeah


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

My pimp nickname is Suede M. Slick. That is awesome. I am going to run right out and buy some pimp clothes and get me some *****es.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Finch Platte said:


> For a porn name, it's not bad.
> 
> Uh, you _do_ know what a "fluffer" is, don't you? If not, here 'tis: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Fluffer&f=1
> 
> fp


Well I know now, and boy do I wish I didn't!


----------



## AsianPersuasion (Aug 20, 2004)

atvsmurf said:


> The Pain Train


I got the same name. Thank god we don't use some program to name our bikes in real life.


----------



## DEADBEEF (May 25, 2005)

Hey! That thing called me fat.

Uncool!

"Big Fat Mat"

DB


----------



## Penn State (Aug 7, 2004)

tim_54321 said:


> "The Executioner"


 Thats me too


----------



## wldtrky101 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hell on Wheels


----------



## scheckler (Jan 25, 2005)

*I got that name also...*



MTB-5O said:


> Mine is, "Bomb Dropper"


Bomb Dropper.

Pimpafied- Mack Master D. Flava

Porno name- Black Minot


----------



## JSpit (Jun 24, 2005)

mward said:


> My pimp nickname is Suede M. Slick. That is awesome. I am going to run right out and buy some pimp clothes and get me some *****es.


LMAO, nice work mward

I got bikeaholic, and my blue screen nic....Molly Ridgeview...


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*ah-ha!*



loadedcarp said:


> Professor Pedals


Yup Professor Pedals
Mum came up as "Dirt Squirt" 
LOL

My hard core street name:
*Silicon Slick Hollis Beautiful*



A co-worker came up as Berm Spot!
I'm still wiping spit off the monitor!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Sergeant Skillz ??? please


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

"Moto Stud" and "Captain Climber" depending on my alias.


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

My given name - Knob Scorcher (?!?!?)
my married name - Captain Crunch

AND the formula for your PORNO name is:
your mother's maiden name + the name of your high school team. 
That makes me Francke Mohawk.


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

*Mine was pretty degrading too...*

Mine was "Lieutenant Gonzo", pretty degrading when I am really a Staff Sergeant!
I work for a living don't they know that!
    
As for my other one... Clouse Pirates... Ahhh Matey!  
Brian


----------



## Utepride (Jun 28, 2005)

Chainsmoker .... am i.. i put my first middle and last :|


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Mar 24, 2004)

My MTB name - Ned Shred (eehhh)
My Pimp name - Dopetastic J. Smooth (LOL)


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

*I am still laughing...*

at my nickname:
King Knarly.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

screampint said:


> Huh... If I use my real name it's "Sir Rides a Lot".... If I use the screen name I get "Air Fiend"
> 
> Neither are very fitting.


Air Fiend here too.... the only air my bike gets is in the tires.


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

i got Dirt Squirt


----------



## oilerfan30 (Apr 20, 2005)

The Executioner


----------



## machinehead131 (Apr 4, 2005)

Sergeant Singletrack


woot woot


----------



## Vecsus (Apr 17, 2004)

The Bikeaholic


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*I got.....*

Rooster Tosser! otherwise known as Master Chicken Choker?
...so wrong


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

Cato said:


> AND the formula for your PORNO name is:
> your mother's maiden name + the name of your high school team.
> That makes me Francke Mohawk.


me: DH Dominator. Interesting, as I'm straight XC, hardtail no less. But if I put in the common misspelling of my sirname, I get Mad Skillz. Still doesn't apply!
Anyway, I thought your porn name was the name of your first pet and the street you lived on as a kid... that would make me Sally Eagle... way WAY better than Rogers Hawk (as I am a woman!)


----------



## Arkon (Apr 27, 2004)

mtbr name - Hell on Wheels
pimp name - Macktastic S. Blow
porn name - Mama Bellfast


----------



## tennessee17 (Oct 26, 2004)

*<-----Crustius Maximus*

Ouch!!!

This trail name sounds like a person in need of toilet paper!!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*Greetings from*

QuadZilla


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*..*

I am "moto king" using my real name. i ride a motorcycle also. However i used my slang name and i am "captain climber"


----------



## endoMaster (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm Betty Magnet which is so not close to the truth.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Gnarly Man 

 

Not last time I checked!!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Forgot to add my porn name: Brandy West 17th St.


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

*This is funny*

I am XC Slammer, and my pimp name is Pimptastic Jake Sweetness...

I agree with the first, not sure about the second


----------



## The Berryman (Mar 19, 2004)

What the hell? My name was *Eduardo The Goat Fornicator*.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

The Berryman said:


> What the hell? My name was *Eduardo The Goat Fornicator*.


Dude, it knew EXACTLY who you were. It put me down as "Shorts Changin' Guy"!

 How ya been?


----------



## meklein (Apr 18, 2005)

My new alias "Captain Climber" Seems fitting to me...


----------



## dumpy (Apr 17, 2005)

i got "gnarly man" as my mtb name. that is too damn 80's. my nickname (hint the same as my forumn user name) gave me plate dropper. put those together and its kinda funnny.

as for my porno name, when I was born my parents had two dogs, thumper and snowball.
i guess it all depends on which type of porno i am gonna be in (hopefully they will call me thumper).


----------



## pecka (Jul 19, 2004)

"Hill Killer", my GF came as "Sergeant Singletrack"


----------



## RyRyMonster (May 8, 2009)

with the usage of my full name i got Sir Rides A Lot=)...haha the person who got "chain smoker" thats hilarious!


----------



## bullzeye (Aug 2, 2005)

Bizango Fandango????
ok whatever i guess... LOL


----------



## LRB (Mar 19, 2008)

Plate Dropper


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I think it's broken...

mine came back "Mad Skillz"


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

My reply said:

My biker name was "Phish Sucker"

followed by

"Thanks for IP and name info sucker, will you give your SS number next time too?"

If you want extra credit, do it more than once and check the results.


----------



## GR_Russia (Apr 7, 2006)

Gnarly Man, yep


----------



## jfwebber (Jun 4, 2008)

Leg Ripper Offer


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

I ended up with : Terra Slammer


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

I got The Hammer


----------



## lupalupa (Jul 7, 2008)

STinGa said:


> Gotta dig up the old joke for discovering your porno name...


Take the name of your first pet, and the road you grew up on for your porn name.

I think mine porn name is the best...

"Bam Bam Robinson"

Take that girls

My wifes is ....

FiFi First, so watch out all high school virgins, the Milf is on the prowl (over 18 of course)


----------



## SpartaSpartan (May 22, 2008)

I'm Cycle Psycho. Sad to say, but probably pretty accurate.

My wife is Tilford Killer - I don't know what that even means, so I'll say inaccurate.

My dad would be The Bikeahollic - I like that one, so I might steal it.


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

Full name: undefined
Common name: He Who Does Not Suck... not to shabby!
Cat: Sir Rides a Lot... my cat is a female so that is not quite accurate
Cousin: Betty Magnet... LOL so funny since he is an MMA fighter


----------



## Felton_Flyer (Dec 11, 2008)

'Killboy Powerhead'

cool =)


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

"purveyor of suffering"


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

rkj__ said:


> "Dirt Boss"
> 
> --------------------


I got this too!


----------



## u2metoo (Jul 4, 2006)

u2metoo now goes by 'King Knarly' RESPECT!


----------



## sru (Sep 26, 2005)

Quadzilla here.

Funny, I ride a quad-link bike.


----------



## kirkB (Mar 21, 2005)

Here are all of the possible names from the source code on that page:

new Array("Dirt King", "Moto Stud", "Airtime", "Scary Air", "Gnarly Man", "Big Boss Hoss", 
"Captain Crunch", "Dirt Boss", "Mud Stud", "Singletrack Slayer", "Rock Chomper", "Sergeant Singletrack", 
"Hill Killer", "Leg Ripper Offer", "The Manual Master", "Dirt Squirt", "Mud Blaster", "Sir Rides a lot", 
"Professor Pedals", "Der Crankmeister", "Chainsmoker", "The Hammer", "Big Fat Matt", "The Skid Kid", "Crustius Maximus", 
"XC Slammer", "Big Ring Blaster", "Granny Gear Guru", "Air Fiend", "Lieutenant Gonzo", "Bizango Fandango", 
"Captain Climber", "Sir Hurt Locker", "Terra Slammer", "Moto King", "Frequent Flyer", "Sergeant Skillz", 
"King Knarly", "The Grim Ripper", "Tilford Killer", "Stompatron", "Berm Shot", "Cycle Slayer", 
"Master of Trails", "Count Huckula", "Mountain Mangler", "Hell on Wheels", "Scooter", "The Bikeaholic", 
"Fat Tire Flyer", "The Executioner", "Hurt Enforcer", "DH Dominator", "Mad Skillz", "Bomb Dropper", 
"Sir Drops a lot", "Plate Dropper", "Pain Cave Spelunker", "Knob Scorcher", "Phred Destroyer", "Ned Shred", 
"Colonel Crank", "Style Man", "The X-Terminator", "He Who Does Not Suck", "Vicious Air", "Shows Much Flex",
"Rides With Quickness", "Sky Jacker", "Roost Tosser", "Traction Master", "Log Hopper", "The Pain Train",
"Tenacious Skillz", "Unstoppable Force", "Betty Magnet", "No Brake Jake", "Poser Disposer",
"Cycle Psycho", "Dirt Deviant", "Purveyor of Suffering", "Attack Launcher", "Spin Diesel", "QuadZilla")


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

I am "Hell on Wheels" (wife would agree). Pimp moniker = Mr. White Chocolate Bill Shizzle. Porn Name = Snoop 84.
My 8 yr old son is "Stompatron". He's gonna love that! Full Legal Name = "King Gnarly" Sweet!
10 yr old daughter = "Captain Crunch" ??? Full legal name = "The Pain Train" (Actually these both work 'cause she's kind of a clutz & fraidy cat.)
Wife = "Hurt Enforcer". ??? Emotionally maybe...


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

ABQDave said:


> My wife's asKnob Scorcher.....hmmmm I think I like that...if you know what I mean


That one made me laugh & i had to explain it to co workers!


----------



## kmacon (Nov 15, 2006)

"Captain Climber" Now there's a laugh. :lol:


----------



## Stelth (Sep 2, 2008)

Frozenspokes said:


> . It is "Count Huckula" if I put in the name that I go by. http://www.route66bicycles.com/generator.htm
> IQUOTE]
> I put in Frankie Louis and got Count Huckula too. Seems random.


----------



## Skinner29er (Apr 12, 2009)

PAIN TRAIN

friggin perfect.:yikes: :yikes:


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

Dirt King.


----------



## tougeep3 (Feb 9, 2009)

MTB: Log Hopper
Pimp: Mack Master Troy Rockefeller
Porn. Bo Hawthorne


----------



## Jcurl (May 7, 2009)

Ned Shred.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

MTB names:
Mine was 'The X-Terminator'
My daughter's was 'Rides With Quickness'
My 15-y-o nephew also got 'He Who Does Not Suck'
My 6-y-o nephew got 'Colonel Crank'
My riding bud got 'Style Man'


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

Stompatron!!


----------



## KEVIN C (Sep 25, 2008)

Attack Launcher


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I got Mountain Mangler


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

"Leg Ripper Offer"

hahaha


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

Bomb Dropper


----------



## ARFF406 (May 9, 2009)

Legal name: Moto stud
Nickname: Tenacious skillz

Neither are accurate.

Porno name if using the first pet/street you grew up on method: 
Silas Highway 2 East... Not very catchy.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

Captain Climber!!!

I am one of the best on the ups, that I know of


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

The Bikeaholic..... suits me to a tee haha


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

Short name: The Hammer 
Full name: Vicious Air
Nick name: Fat Tire Flyer


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

I got Bizango Fandango


----------



## dwfoster63 (Apr 14, 2009)

Mine came back as "Terra Slayer"......whatever !


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Hurt Enforcer here or you could just call me The Hammer. :thumbsup:


----------



## enio (Jun 6, 2007)

when i enter my first and last name i get - Air Fiend


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Master of Trails


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

It claims I'm "Der Crankmeister".


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Legal Name: Singletrack Slayer :thumbsup: 
What I Go by: Tenacious Skillz


Wife's legal name: Attack Launcher
What she goes by:Rides With Quickness


----------



## Screamin (Jun 6, 2006)

Name I go by: Ned Shred 
Legal Name: Mud Blaster

But I kinda like using my MTBR handle: Spin Diesel


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*My name is*

Interesting the name i go by: Bikeaholic
Legal name: The X-terminator

I think there is some truth to that!


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

mstguide said:


> Interesting the name i go by: Bikeaholic
> Legal name: The X-terminator
> 
> I think there is some truth to that!


May be I need to change my thread name to one of these two? I wonder?


----------



## bgraves28 (Feb 1, 2008)

Colonel Crank


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Legal name: King Knarly (Ha!-I use King in alot of my nicknames, lol)
Nickname: Mountain Mangler
Nick #2: Log Hopper
Nick #3: Scary air (yup, it usually is when I'm involved. Haha.)


----------



## Wiggles (Jun 8, 2009)

Rebus said:


> Professor Pedals


same


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Poser Disposer :skep:

Porn Name - Snoopy Beaverstreet :thumbsup:


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Mine is also Captain Climber. Somewhat true.


----------



## seeds82 (May 26, 2009)

DH Dominator


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

Hurt Enforcer


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

Scary Air

:skep: 

Hmmm, I guess it's a good guess since I just started taking some jumps and getting a little bit of air about a few weeks ago as my skills are slowly getting better. My confidence is growing but it's still scary when I screw it up. 

It's a whole lot of fun when you get it right though


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Traction Master ... *'Traction Master!!'*

That is one thing that my bike certainly isn't, it isn't a *Traction Master* ... I ride crappy unpredictable Kenda Small Block 8s. Before the Kenda Small Block 8 I hadn't stacked a bike in years. I've washed out 7X now in the last few weeks. I'm in a world of hurt from a stack last night ... from another washout.

My bike's real name is B-Rod.

Warren.

*Traction Master?* ... Traction Master!!! ... that is very funny.


----------



## Chrisp3 (Jul 17, 2009)

The manual master.. haha


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

Bizango Fandango!!  
but i wouldve liked something like.. hill ripper or something


----------



## MrFahrenheit (Jul 4, 2009)

I dont think anyone in this thread has gotten mine:

STOMPATRON!

Oh, and Scary Air


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

mud stud


----------



## smaxor (Dec 18, 2004)

Dirt Deviant ftw...


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

ScottW said:


> The way I've always heard finding your porn name is to use the name of your family pet as the first name and the street you grew up on for the last name.
> 
> Sincerly, Buck Coronado


Yeah, I've heard that. I'm Izzy Friendly. The ladies love it.


Joe


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

Sir Rides A Lot,

I typo the last name with an additional character - Big Fat Matt.

Enter my nickname - Poser Disposer


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay, I put in my name and it came back as "Scooter" WTF??

I did use Big Daddy for the first name and Longslide for the last name, that came back as "Traction Master"...now that is funny!

Oh, and FWIW...my Porn name is "Patches Nevada"


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

All will Bow before the "*MASTER OF TRAILS*"


----------



## island_crab (Apr 7, 2009)

i got big fat matt also. i typed in my nickname and got the bikeaholic. i typed in my girls name and got scary air. typed in my bikes name and got hurt enforcer. pretty fun little tool. i get to call my mom scooter from now on. haha. all day fun


----------



## Jerzyxb (Sep 15, 2008)

Singletrack Slayer


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)

'Pain Cave Spelunker' FTW


----------



## Singlespeed McGee (Jun 14, 2009)

If I put in the name I go by, I get undefined. If I put in my username I get "Knob Scorcher"


----------



## motorcyclemike (Nov 17, 2008)

I got poser disposer, FUUCK YEAH


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

Full name (Thomas) along with last gets me "DH Dominator" while Tom and last name gets me "Crustius Maximus."


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Okay...*

Mine: Log Hopper (actually kind of fitting)
Buddy 1: Bikeaholic
Buddy 2: Traction Master (WTF?)
Buddy 3: Hurt Enforcer (also kind of fitting)
Sis: Scooter skep: )
Son: Stompatron
Wife: Master of Trails

Right....


----------



## drummondjhn (May 1, 2009)

Phred Destroyer


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

deanna said:


> i'm Cycle Slayer.


dammit, i thought I was the only Cycle Slayer !


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

Purveyor of Suffering


----------



## DirtyMtnBikeHer (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok using my name I got Sir Rides A Lot, which being a female is ? so then I tried using my middle name and got Fat Tire Flyer, better...but I'm sticking with my original biking/roller derby name "Dirty"
Some of the ones you others got are freakin' funny!


----------



## FruitaGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

endoMaster said:


> I'm Betty Magnet which is so not close to the truth.


I got Betty Magnet too...but I'm not going to be anywhere as modest as you....daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn straight!


----------



## tvor (Jul 2, 2009)

haha, Full name comes out as Hell on Wheels, my S/N comes out as Betty Magnet


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

Dirt King.
understand?


----------



## iKona40 (Feb 8, 2009)

*And the winner is..*

Dirt King


----------



## Maverick9110e (Jul 27, 2009)

chainsmoker


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

triple douche nipple


----------



## trekbuddy (Aug 31, 2007)

I ended up with The Grim Ripper. I will take that!


----------



## scottmilk9 (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm Sir Hurt Blaster. wow, its definitely random


----------



## RiTZ509 (Jun 8, 2006)

"Spin Diesel" here


----------



## classiccanadianblizzard (Apr 26, 2006)

Mines "Terra Slammer"  Sounds about right... I'm about as graceful as a 600# gorilla coming down a mountain:yikes:


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

haha i got skyjacker with my name I go by, the executioner with my nickname, and gnarlyman with my official name.


----------



## jason.R (Jul 6, 2008)

"The Hammer"


----------



## rob240z (Apr 22, 2009)

I got Rock Chomper with my full name and Pain Cave Spelunker with the nane I go by.


----------



## pumaking (Apr 10, 2009)

Mountain Mangler


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

Thread revival! I found this thread trying to come up with a new handle, cause I hate "mtbdennis"... The url has changed, and it came up with "Captain Crunch" don't think I will use it, but I do kind of like it!

It has moved to:
MTB Name Generator - Route 66 Bicycles - Rolla, MO (573)368-3001


----------



## OutLore (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for reviving this, from "Big Ring Blaster"


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

"Captain Climber"


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

mmmmmm..... from The X Terminator

Not sure if its ex-terminator, or exterminator ???


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Great revival - Dirty Devil..


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

"Mud Blaster"


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Cycle Slayer.

Put in my buddy's name and he's Ned Shred.

SPP


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

Nice thread necro 

Terra Slammer


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

"Cycle Psycho" checking in.


----------



## BigGDog (Oct 15, 2013)

Attack launcher..... It works


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

"The hammer" I'm getting JAG flashbacks...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Mad Skillz... so rad


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Dirt Deviant if I go with Jake
QuadZilla if I go with Jacob.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

King Knarly. I'll take it!


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

The Pain Train


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

Knob scorcher!?!?

I don't like the sound of that at all! I did get a chuckle out of it.


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Airtime, must be one of those ironic nicknames....


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

"Captain Climber" for me? I hope not, I hate hills! And no, it won't motivate to try harder on them either!


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

OutLore said:


> Thanks for reviving this, from "Big Ring Blaster"


Copy right infringement law suit pending....

I came up with Plate Dropper for my used name and Scary Air for my birth name.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

"DH Dominator"


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Cycle Slayer or Big ring blaster depending if I use Jim VS James


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

XCScott said:


> Knob scorcher!?!?
> 
> I don't like the sound of that at all! I did get a chuckle out of it.


LOL... That is funny!


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Kiwiplague said:


> "Captain Climber" for me? I hope not, I hate hills! And no, it won't motivate to try harder on them either!


We have the same mountain bike name... Wonder if we have the same real name?


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

My daughter gets the weirdest one yet: Bizango Fandango


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

Silentfoe said:


> My daughter gets the weirdest one yet: Bizango Fandango


Now that's a keeper


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Unstoppable Force

:thumbsup:


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Mad Skillz again!


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Jem7sk said:


> We have the same mountain bike name... Wonder if we have the same real name?


Mine's Chris, what's yours?


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Kiwiplague said:


> Mine's Chris, what's yours?


Chris


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Log hopper... meh.. I can live with it.


----------



## h82crash (Dec 24, 2009)

Bomb Dropper...Not sure that's a good thing.:skep:


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^ Here in the OC you may get mad props, butt on the trail nobody wants to follow a crop duster. =-O


----------



## hc720 (Aug 15, 2013)

mine is Crustius Maximus haha


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

My given name results in "Fat Tire Flyer". I've haven't ridden a fatty yet.
My go-by name comes away with "Dirt Boss". Is this due to by tendency to endo?


----------

